# tivo basic to pc transfer



## snmmmz (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm a newbie and I'm sure ,by now, this question has benn asked and answered a thousand times over, but I need to know how to transfer recorded programs from my Directv tivo to my pc so that I can burn to DVD and clear out my hard drive on my tivo. I think I have a Series 1 or basic tivo..please help..Thanks in advance


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's not possible with a Series 1 Tivo or DirecTV/Tivo DVR. What brand/model Tivo do you actually have?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

That is also called extraction and can't be talked about here.


----------



## WillowTheDog (Oct 14, 2003)

He's not necessarily talking about extraction. You could use a video capture device to "record" the content from your Tivo on your computer. Or you could buy a stand-alone DVD recorder. Both options would clear out your hard drive. By the way, the forbidden topic is also possible, but you have to start with the very popular networking hack. Search for the "Zipper".


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

WillowTheDog said:


> He's not necessarily talking about extraction. You could use a video capture device to "record" the content from your Tivo on your computer. Or you could buy a stand-alone DVD recorder. Both options would clear out your hard drive. By the way, the forbidden topic is also possible, but you have to start with the very popular networking hack.* Search for the "Zipper".*


Unless of course the OP has a Series 1 TiVo as he seems to think he does.


----------



## flykelley (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok Guys I have a r 10 direct TV Tivo is it possible to extract the recorded show's and dump them on a hard drive to burn to a DVD so I can watch them at a latter date.

Regards Mike


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Without modding the PROM chip, the only way would be to save them to either a standalone DVD recorder or your PC if you have a video capture device.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Theres that E word again


----------

